# Nick Dowers - 2016 Road to the Horse Winner



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Just to start a new thread, rather than continue the discussion under the "Richard Winters" thread below, for those who are interested, NRCHA's magazine, Reined Cow Horse News, has an article on Nick's win of the 2016 Road to the Horse in the current May/June 2016 issue. Unfortunately that issue is not yet online for public viewing, but will at some point.


----------

